# New user- should I use DNP?



## Brinkleyyw (Dec 15, 2022)

Hey everyone!

So I’m brand new here! I’m female, 5’5 and 130. I’m currently 23% bf and I want to get down to 15%. 

I was wondering if low dose DNP (like 200 mg) would help me to get there?
Advice?

And where could I find some?

Thanks!


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 15, 2022)

Brinkleyyw said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So I’m brand new here! I’m female, 5’5 and 130. I’m currently 23% bf and I want to get down to 15%.
> 
> ...



Absolutely not. There are ways to lose that body fat through good diet and exercise. How old are you? I’d highly recommend against this man. And you’re only 130 pounds. I’d work on building muscle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 15, 2022)

Brinkleyyw said:


> So I’m brand new here! I’m female, 5’5 and 130. I’m currently 23% bf and I want to get down to 15%.
> 
> I was wondering if low dose DNP (like 200 mg) would help me to get there?
> Advice?
> ...


Did you check your butt?


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 15, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Did you check your butt?



I never know what to expect when I see your name pop up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 15, 2022)

Brinkleyyw said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So I’m brand new here! I’m female, 5’5 and 130. I’m currently 23% bf and I want to get down to 15%.
> 
> ...


23% body fat is a healthy range for a woman. Any reason you want to get to 15? That’s pretty lean for a woman. are you competing or wanting to?

What do you do currently. Knowing what you do now can help people give you better advice.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 15, 2022)

Just realized you were a female, my bad. But still no 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleyyw (Dec 15, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> 23% body fat is a healthy range for a woman. Any reason you want to get to 15? That’s pretty lean for a woman. are you competing or wanting to?
> 
> What do you do currently. Knowing what you do now can help people give you better advice.


Healthy? Yes. Aesthetic? No. I’m wanting to compete. I’ve been bulking for the last 6 months, but recently tried cutting. I went from 2600 cals to 1800, down to 1500 soon and nothing is working. I weight train 5 days a week. Im not unfamiliar to body building but I am unfamiliar to DNP. I’ve done a lot of research and I am aware of the side effects. But it seems like a good option for me


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 15, 2022)

Brinkleyyw said:


> Healthy? Yes. Aesthetic? No. I’m wanting to compete. I’ve been bulking for the last 6 months, but recently tried cutting. I went from 2600 cals to 1800, down to 1500 soon and nothing is working. I weight train 5 days a week. Im not unfamiliar to body building but I am unfamiliar to DNP. I’ve done a lot of research and I am aware of the side effects. But it seems like a good option for me


Well I don’t have much info to give you on DNP. 

You bulked for 6 months. How
Much did strength prgress
And how Much did you gain. Have you ever competed?


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 15, 2022)

Brinkleyyw said:


> Healthy? Yes. Aesthetic? No. I’m wanting to compete. I’ve been bulking for the last 6 months, but recently tried cutting. I went from 2600 cals to 1800, down to 1500 soon and nothing is working. I weight train 5 days a week. Im not unfamiliar to body building but I am unfamiliar to DNP. I’ve done a lot of research and I am aware of the side effects. But it seems like a good option for me



Well this is definitely better to hear. Do you currently have a coach? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 69nites (Dec 15, 2022)

Will it help you? Yes.

Should you take it? No.

Where can you get some? We don't give sources here. 

You said nothing is working with your diet. If you can't figure that out, you're not at the point that you should be adding harsh drugs.


----------



## Brinkleyyw (Dec 15, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> Well I don’t have much info to give you on DNP.
> 
> You bulked for 6 months. How
> Much did strength prgress
> And how Much did you gain. Have you ever competed?


Never competed before. Went from 108 to 130 on the scale. Squat went from 95 to 175, bench press from 50 to 95. Those are just some examples.


----------



## Brinkleyyw (Dec 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Well this is definitely better to hear. Do you currently have a coach?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to have one but not anymore


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 15, 2022)

Brinkleyyw said:


> Never competed before. Went from 108 to 130 on the scale. Squat went from 95 to 175, bench press from 50 to 95. Those are just some examples.


That sounds solid. Have you traditionally under consumed? Iis this your first successful bulk? I’m assuming so being your bench was 50 lbs. great progress though! 108 at 5’5 is nothing, so I’m asking have you alway eaten super low calorie until the last 6 months.


----------



## Brinkleyyw (Dec 15, 2022)

69nites said:


> Will it help you? Yes.
> 
> Should you take it? No.
> 
> ...


there’s nothing more I can change in my diet until the competition. My diet is clean and is how I need it to be. I cannot change it this soon


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 15, 2022)

Brinkleyyw said:


> there’s nothing more I can change in my diet until the competition. My diet is clean and is how I need it to be. I cannot change it this soon


You can change when your competition is though. You sound a little too eager in my opinion.


----------



## Brinkleyyw (Dec 15, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> That sounds solid. Have you traditionally under consumed? Iis this your first successful bulk? I’m assuming so being your bench was 50 lbs. great progress though! 108 at 5’5 is nothing, so I’m asking have you alway eaten super low calorie until the last 6 months.


Yes I had anorexia since I was 14. My lowest caloric intake was 200 cals per day and my lowest weight was 90. I’ve done bulks previously, but they weren’t clean until this time around.


----------



## eazy (Dec 15, 2022)

@Bomb10shell


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 15, 2022)

Brinkleyyw said:


> Yes I had anorexia since I was 14. My lowest caloric intake was 200 cals per day and my lowest weight was 90. I’ve done bulks previously, but they weren’t clean until this time around.


Ok, well, you won’t like this. At all. I don’t think someone who has struggled with anorexia is a good candidate for body building. You're already belittling where you are, 130, 5’5, 23% body fat as a woman Is fantastic progress especially coming from where you did. Hats off to you.

Unless anorexia is way past you, I bet you still have troubles with body image (cringe to say that as trendy as it is to say that). I don’t think it’s way past you from what you offered, how eager you appear to be to jump into DNP. I’d much rather, and I’m not reccommeding, just saying, I could get more on board with, seeing you do a bulk with Anavar vs cutting with DNP if looking for faster results IF you are the type that stays consistent in the gym. And I’m not even saying to do that. I think you just need to spend more time in a bulk to
Make your cut more effective given your past. You’ve done great, keep going. Not what you want to hear, might even make you mad. But I think it’s the truth, with what little I know about you. Be honest with yourself.

How old are you now?


----------



## 69nites (Dec 15, 2022)

Brinkleyyw said:


> there’s nothing more I can change in my diet until the competition. My diet is clean and is how I need it to be. I cannot change it this soon


I consider losing 8% bodyfat bulk weight loss. 

If during the weight loss phase you're already stagnated and you're thinking about deploying nuclear options, what do you think you're going to do for that final prep to get that last percent?

This first go is a learning experience. In this case you seem to have cut back your caloric intake too aggressively with that 800 calorie week over week swing, and you're continuing that mindset trying to be too aggressive with your drug use.

It's a mistake tons of people make. Get your experience, learn your lessons, and fix it for your next one.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 15, 2022)

Brinkleyyw said:


> I used to have one but not anymore



Are you looking for one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Dec 15, 2022)

Brinkleyyw said:


> Healthy? Yes. Aesthetic? No. I’m wanting to compete. I’ve been bulking for the last 6 months, but recently tried cutting. I went from 2600 cals to 1800, down to 1500 soon and nothing is working. I weight train 5 days a week. Im not unfamiliar to body building but I am unfamiliar to DNP. I’ve done a lot of research and I am aware of the side effects. But it seems like a good option for me





Brinkleyyw said:


> there’s nothing more I can change in my diet until the competition. My diet is clean and is how I need it to be. I cannot change it this soon




Are you doing any cardio? 
Are you currently looking for a coach? 
How far out is your planned show? 
What division are you planning? 
Are you willing to post or send me PM'd pictures front, side, back? (Also a female not a creeper)


My two cents on DNP is absolutely not. It's dangerous enough for males to dose, and they can typically tolerate higher deviations in gear dosages. If you don't have a source you can trust or test for 100% certainty and know exactly how your body is going to respond to very low dose DNP, then no. I'll add the caveat that you're a grown ass woman and you can do what you want, but IMO, it's far easier and safer to diet and exercise then risk literally cooking yourself from the inside out. 

There's better ways to do this without risking DNP. Answering those questions up top will get you started on some good advice.


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 16, 2022)

Brinkleyyw said:


> Healthy? Yes. Aesthetic? No. I’m wanting to compete. I’ve been bulking for the last 6 months, but recently tried cutting. I went from 2600 cals to 1800, down to 1500 soon and nothing is working. I weight train 5 days a week. Im not unfamiliar to body building but I am unfamiliar to DNP. I’ve done a lot of research and I am aware of the side effects. But it seems like a good option for me



Cut 150 calories per week, increase cardio and/or eat less food.


----------

